# Did anyone put there bids in on walmart??



## zackman (Jan 11, 2009)

Yesterday was the last day to summit for walmart, ( well that is what the lady said) I did summit a bid but really think I went a bit high,or I hope not to low!!!!::crying:
On a seasonly bid what was the standard figure you all went with for a good size lot?

Everyone said to read through the forums and I would find all info on bidding on walmarts but I never came across bid amounts


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

zackman;790049 said:


> Yesterday was the last day to summit for walmart, ( well that is what the lady said) I did summit a bid but really think I went a bit high,or I hope not to low!!!!::crying:
> On a seasonly bid what was the standard figure you all went with for a good size lot?
> 
> Everyone said to read through the forums and I would find all info on bidding on walmarts but I never came across bid amounts


If you read through the forums, then you should have seen that pricing isnt the same in all areas....it can vary GREATLY.... a contractor I work with does one of this areas walmarts, and he also does the mowing/spraying/ect....but they have not requested a snow bid yet for the upcoming season.....The reason I know, is because I sub one of my box pushers to him on it and was asking him the other day if he was getting it again. IIRC, they requested hourly rates for Machinery, & Truck's, and salt by the ton applied.


----------



## jarabe1 (Nov 19, 2008)

*pricing walmart*

Any idea of price per 1000 sq feet 2" TRIGGER? ANY HELP WILL BE HIGHLY APPRECIATED. virginia area


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jarabe1;790626 said:


> any idea of price per 1000 sq feet 2" trigger? Any help will be highly appreciated. Virginia area


$9.67........................


----------



## jarabe1 (Nov 19, 2008)

*per push*



cretebaby;790627 said:


> $9.67........................


9.62 per push?


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

$9.84 .


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jarabe1;790633 said:


> 9.62 per push?


Per season


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

cretebaby;790627 said:


> $9.67........................


That gets expensive quick!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

$9-59!!!!! ya im low bid.........when do i start


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't know what you should bid, but the company that has it now is dirt cheap! I could make more per hour than they do subbing. They probably make most of their money on salt.


----------

